# Sigh..Geez, Monroe ;)



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Why'dja have to show up Hopdiggidy had free shipping, huh? That seller had my fav fish  Ds2009 promised me a new fishie when Baschy died (he was our special boy :,c <3 ) and caught wind of my DO WANT NOW PLS-ness, so helloooo birthday fishie ^,^; <3

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/closed.cgi?view_closed_item&fwbettasdt1303353478










He melted my heart with that face, ugh. I love when they have sweet faces, so I couldnt resisttttt............

But now, the whole naming thing....(Yes, I name beforehand :3)

After tons of thinking, I came up with two favs...These are:


...Fork


...Celery


.... o_________o............. Yeah. I know. 

Thoughts? Names? EXCITEMENT?!


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

Oh god he's so pretty! My mom, who is always complaining about my "boring" colored bettas, wanted me to get that guy, but when I checked again I saw he had been bought. When I opened this thread, I was so happy to see he's going to a good home, congratulations! I can't wait to see pictures of him when you get him!


----------



## russalka (Mar 23, 2011)

Yay. He's beautiful.


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

spork!


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

No, fork!
And awwwwww :3 I really loved him and am glad I was able to snatch him up!!


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

lolol, everyone's ripping on Monroe for posting that. xD
Luckily for me I don't have a job anymore, so I don't have money, so I'm not tempted (much) by another betta. C8

Well... not good for me that I don't have a job, but y'know. xD

He's beautiful though. =D


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

aww, but sporks are much more interesting, and he's definitely interesting enough to be a spork, lol
definitely know how you feel ^_^ I've been singing "fishy fishy fishy" and whining about wanting my new guy here *NOW* to my boyfriend all night, lol
good thing he already knew I was crazy >_>


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

And, btw, I like Celery.

Seriously.

I would LOVE to have a carnivorous fish named after a vegetable. It's just... It sounds so AWEsome to me! xDD

And he looks like a Celery more than a Fork, lol


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

I Know, so derp xD...another name I considered..


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

And hey! It'd be like this:

*A*llejandro
*B*aschy
*C*elery!

8D
IknowImmadorklol


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Exactly... ;p


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Felery. Cork.  

He's absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

^this


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

PewPewPew,

"Iris"

I know it's kind of a boring and girlie name, but it's Spring and he looks like a delicate Spring flower with that coloring...


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

He's so pretty. There is something almost cartoonish about him, I think it's his cute face. I look forward to photos.


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

What unique color! I wonder if he'll marble  and I totally HAD to post that info cuz I knew this would be a great opportunity for those who can't usually purchase off AB... Psh you luv me!!


----------



## FlareThis (Jan 24, 2011)

I just love that betta! I was eyeing him on Aquabid for awhile, really want a doubletail, glad you're getting him! 

And what? Jenns doing free shipping? Is that what you said?


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

FlareThis said:


> I just love that betta! I was eyeing him on Aquabid for awhile, really want a doubletail, glad you're getting him!
> 
> And what? Jenns doing free shipping? Is that what you said?


She's doing free priority. So if you live in warmer weather, it's perfect! Or if you're like me and live in an already lengthy express delivery area, then priority isn't much different lol.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

He's gorgeous! You should name him Celerfork.


----------



## tracyalexa (Mar 29, 2011)

OMG. I almost bought THAT FISH yesterday!!! Love it.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Sweeda88 said:


> He's gorgeous! You should name him Celerfork.


I laughed so loud my roomie almost fell off her bed in surprise XD

And thanks guys! *listens to name suggestions* :B

And monroe....Yeahyeahyeahyeah, so? > Im glad you posted it >:B


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

PewPewPew said:


> I laughed so loud my roomie almost fell off her bed in surprise XD
> 
> And thanks guys! *listens to name suggestions* :B
> 
> And monroe....Yeahyeahyeahyeah, so? > Im glad you posted it >:B


You're welcome. LOL!


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

hahaha this thread made me laugh. He is really pretty though!


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

... lol. It's nice to laugh even when I'm hurt by the work-out I did and by the death of Revenant... <D
Celerfork... Forkery doesn't work, then? 8D


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

NUN NUN FORKCELERY NUN

Im thinking Kafka...Like the writer, he wrote of odd goings ons and this fish has a strange coloration..?

Or leif *rolls eyes* ^^;


----------



## DaveC (Apr 4, 2011)

Salad Fork?

You could call him Sally for short.


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

I love Kafka--both the writer and the name for your fish--I think that sounds great!


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Lolololol, Nuuu Dave XD
And Yay! Not a lot of people know who he is.

It might end up being Kafka, but who knows. I lik German names, I speak a bit of it :B Not a fan of the super long words, though lolololololol


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

forkery almost sounds dirty >_>


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Wow, Pew! That betta is absolutely stunning!  I love his mostly blue eyes, they are gorgeous! Yes yes, what a face. Fork is a funny name, and Celery is sooo cute. I think he needs a big grand fancy sounding name.  How bout... Crescent, Nutters, Caramel, Sparks, Moonrock, Ripple?  Sorry, I am AWFUL at naming.  But it's nice to have options, don't you think? He is so beautiful, congragulations.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

What a BEAUTIFUL fish - CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## russalka (Mar 23, 2011)

Beautiful fish. What do you think about calling him Rainbowbright? Too long?


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Thank you everyone! I got his new 5 gallon today, set it up, looks noice! Ill have pictures later...Hopdiggidy said that he should come Thurs-fri DDDDDD

Ohmehgawwdddddd...

And I agree, he needs a weird/cool/awesome name :B


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

I think.....

I think I wanna name him Balthier... o.o


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

BALTHIER IS THE COOLEST NAME FOR HIM EVER!!!! Haha. It sounds so long and grande and tough! I like that name.  He's so pretty Pew!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

THats one very pretty DT!


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks Guys!!! 
Hiiissss name is Balthier! :3
Both he and Basch are named after my favorite FFXII characters 
Im so essited!!!!!


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Oh, btw PewPewPew, my package STILL isn't here. =(


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Too bad you already named him. I was gonna vote for Spork or SaladFork. lol lol He's a beautiful boy!


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Haha, that'll be his nickname  Fork when hes being cheeky or something.

Alle's is Bub'dee (Buddy) and Basch's was Sweet Boy, so Balthier's will be Fork XD


----------

